# Fluffy



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Flip got groomed today and is extra fluffy.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He's a cutie and his pink feet are adorable!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hehe thanks, he's a little itchy.
My hubby hates his face shaved, so we left it longish.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I was just about to post this picture, might as well do it here--hope you don't mind, taxtell.

I took Teddy to a self-service washing place and was able to give him a thorough washing, drying and brushing out. He's so fluffy now and he smells wonderful!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Grooming looks exhausting! LOL Both dogs look so worn out  But very cute, fluffy and clean!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's hilarious - I didn't even think of that. LOL


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I like Teddy's 'do, very cute.

My Cavalier was groomed today too, he's zonked.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Ahh so cute - life is good for him!

Teddy is adorable too!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a pair of cute fluff balls!!!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Adorable  Don't you wish they could stay that fluffy?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Flip looks so cuddly just lying there all curled up!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Flip looks so cute, like a little lamb all curled up and fluffy like that.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Marian said:


> I was just about to post this picture, might as well do it here--hope you don't mind, taxtell.
> 
> I took Teddy to a self-service washing place and was able to give him a thorough washing, drying and brushing out. He's so fluffy now and he smells wonderful!


Tell me more about this self service place. Is this a NYC thing? I have a mental image of a sudsy dog standing in a self service car wash bay.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL! There are some pictures of the facility here: http://www.wagandwash.com/introduction.htm (scroll down)


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

We have one of those here and Ive used it. I just wish the water was warmer and the blower was a high powered one. I may as well just blow on the dog myself, it would be just about as powerful. Of course, then you'de have the idiot who used the high powered one and blew it in the dogs eyes and ears. It's great to go there after a muddy dog park trip so I don't have to clog up my bath tub. Our's is much less posh though, it's attached to a car wash. Seriously.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's funny because as I drove past one on the way home, I envisioned placing a dog on a conveyor belt and running him through the car wash. :lol:

My only complaint--and it's a minor one--was that I kept having to adjust the water temperature. I think the person washing a dog in the next tub over was affecting my water pressure. It was okay though, I just kept checking it before spraying Teddy with it.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOVE them when they are fluffy! Looks like Flip got all tuckered out from his grooming...lol. 



Mercury's Mom said:


> Adorable  Don't you wish they could stay that fluffy?


SURE DO! Give the spoos a nice bath and blow dry and two days later (after they have been outside playing) you look at them and think... did I really give them that bath the other day? LOL. Course, with the very long hair of the show coats, it doesn't stay as fluffy very long if they go out and play outside. BUT, love the dogs, love the coats and love watching them play, so will just have to deal...LOL!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Fluffy poos are like stuffed animals. Groomed two of my girls yesterday, you swear they love all the attention and feeling clean!


----------

